# Bear Shot PLacement



## ngabowhunter (Aug 30, 2015)

With the TBG Northern Zone Hunt coming up and the possibility of getting a shot at a bear, I thought it might be a good idea to know where to place an arrow. The ten ring on my target and where I originally thought would be the best spot to shoot a broadside bear is the orange spot labeled "A". After doing a little research I'm seeing where folks recommend shooting for "the middle of the middle". 
http://www.bear-hunting.com/2014/5/middle-of-the-middle-redefining-shot-placement
 That spot is the orange spot labeled "B".  So, what do y'all think, spot "A", "B", or somewhere else?


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 30, 2015)

I had no idea the lungs went that far back. "B" would be a bad deal on a hog or deer; liver or worse. Pretty interesting article. Maybe Jerry Russell will weigh in on this one.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 30, 2015)

Mine coming down the tree was hit at B. Clipped a lung and thru the heart.....


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 30, 2015)

thanks for posting that---- I'd like to know. "A" looks good to me though.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 30, 2015)

A for me.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 30, 2015)

Be hard for me to aim that far back, I'd have to shoot for A


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 31, 2015)

Here is another article that shows "B" as being the preferred shot.
https://www.wasparchery.com/blog/where-to-shoot-a-black-bear-with-a-bow
 However, based on the pic below, I think in between "A" and "B" would be a better option.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd say between a&b judging by that photo. I don't understand why they would tell you to aim for the last little bit of lung. Now quarter g away that looks perfect


----------



## tee p (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm no expert, but in my experience a gut shot is better than a shoulder shot  Neither is as good as a lung shot of course.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2015)

Closer to A, for sure. B has way too much opportunity for screw-up, usless you're talking about a quartering-away shot. You don't really want a gut shot bear on your hands. They are not very friendly or fun to trail into a thicket.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 31, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Closer to A, for sure. B has way too much opportunity for screw-up, usless you're talking about a quartering-away shot. You don't really want a gut shot bear on your hands. They are not very friendly or fun to trail into a thicket.



is that the voice of experience speaking ???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2015)

A pack of Plott hounds is very helpful sometimes.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 31, 2015)

I have shot a lot of them and skinned more than I could ever remember and without doubt can tell you that "A" is the shot to take. The "B" shot is a gut shot every single time.  Your photo with superimposed vitals is highly inaccurate.

Behind a caribou a black bear is the easiest of all North American big game to bring down with a bow. A double lung shot will most almost bring them down within 20-40yards. Having said that, poorly hit bears can run forever and don't bed like many wounded animals. My bear blood dog has recovered gut shot bears as far away as 1.5 miles that were not pushed. 

I consider this to be a much more accurate depiction of the vital location. I tell my hunters to stay 4" behind the leg and at the very top of the bottom third of the body. "shooting for the middle" but still tight will often result in a shoulder blade hit.  

In the photo below, aiming for the top of the heart is "the" shot to take and provides the greatest margin for error.  

I hope that helps.


----------

